# NBT no Internet and BMW Online after programming



## Dimensionone (Jan 15, 2015)

I have also BMW Online and Internet and after the last update both link from the menu disappeared. BMW dealer told me, that this service is not available in our county (Slovakia), the car was bought from Germany. It is 01-2013 NBT. The dealer also told me, that bmw online and internet required internal sim and services paid in order to work

I read somewhere, that it is possible to code BMW Live, which consists similar services (even more), and it is using bluetooth tether internet connection from the connected phone.

Can somebody advice how to code this to my car?
Shall I remove from VO all BMW Online and Internet options and add BMW Live option? I have also BMW Assist services, but in fact don't use it.


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

I have also the Same Problem . After I take my car from BMW dealer for service, He reprogram the car with new software and the internet menu disappeared. Anyway to get this option back?


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

fahadcom said:


> I have also the Same Problem . After I take my car from BMW dealer for service, He reprogram the car with new software and the internet menu disappeared. Anyway to get this option back?


If it disappeared after they touched it, I would go back to them and ask why

Edit: Sorry I forgot to ask, was the car imported?


----------



## fahadcom (Jul 1, 2012)

sunnydude959 said:


> If it disappeared after they touched it, I would go back to them and ask why
> 
> Edit: Sorry I forgot to ask, was the car imported?


No


----------

